# penn squidder practice



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Got a day off and had the chance to practice. Being my first time i didnt know what to expect. I magged it, with 2. i think i need 2 more because it did practically nothing. . . 

By the way do you guys alternate such as + - or do you do ++ or - - ? 

As you guys would expect, did birdnest first try. Probably had a 12:20 birdsnest ratio. Some of them were minor and easy to untangled. 

Tried off the ground. And the hatteras. Off ground didnt work so well, and with hatteras i could get a little past 1 football field. 

I used a 6oz and the rod was a 12 ft okuma longitude. 

I used the plain work glove without the colored paint and the mono rubbed the thumb part off until it was deemed worthless. In put on some electrical tape. It burned that and burned the crap out of my thumb. I was so preoccupied with the pain i ended up with the worst birdsnest of the day. 

Next time i will be sure to bring the work gloves with the painted palms. 

Also i might spray paint my sinker bright red. Cause i couldnt see jack. 

My biggest issue besided the thumb. Is spooling conventional. I have been a spinner all my life and i cranked with my left hand. Doing it vice versa was rough. Laying line was easier than most make it out to be, on here. I just dont know how you guys bring in a fish and do it at the same time. My wrist was worn out from such weird hand placement and from trying to hold the rod with 3 fingers and thumbing the line. I looked like a derp with a broken left elbow trying to roll a doobie with my thumb and forefinger. All the while jerking and swaying up and down to imitate bringing in a fish. 

I had on 20lb berkley big game and 50lb zebco. 

Used double unis to fix all birdnest failures. And used spider hitch to improved double albright. 

All pointers are appreciated! 

Going to try again next week. With 4 mags and a new glove.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Also. Spider hitch to the popular youtube knot, yucatan knot. It failed. Since the 20lb mono makes a loop and that loop is whats holding the 50lb down. But the 50lb ripped through it. With braid okay. But with my setup it didnt make logical sense to begin with. 


Will try the tackleuk knot or aka classic shockleader knot. 

And slim beauty.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

spiderhitch to no-name works great as a mainline to shock. remember, don't run over your shock knot. apply more power incrementally when your casting technique feels more comfortable.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you are burning through gloves, tape and flesh then you are without a doubt coming in too early with the power. Think smooth acceleration of the rod/sinker. Compare more to driving a sports car through a sweeping curve than foot on the floor muscle car drag racing..... 

In slow and out fast.

Tommy


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay i see. I went fishing last night and decided to try it out for real. Couldnt cast as far as i did in the field. Instead it kept bombing straight into the water, really close. Undid 3 birdsnest and packed that pair up. 

Thank you guys for the advice.


----------

